# WHAT DID PELOSI AND SCHIFF KNOW ABOUT nCoV19/COVID-19/CORONAVIRUS AND WHEN.....LOTS OF FINGERS ARE POINTING AT THEM !!!



## nononono (Apr 10, 2020)

*Some very very good questions I found on a site.....


" It'll be nothing more than a coverup to hide the likely fact that the Dems,
specifically Pelosi and Schiff, knew about the virus WELL BEFORE it hit the U.S.

Why did Pelosi decide all of a sudden to push for impeachment?
Why specifically at that time?
Why did Schiff run roughshod over the GOP, not allowing them witnesses and hurrying the proceedings so they could get a vote done quickly?
THEN, after all of this hurry up ****, Pelosi sits on the articles for weeks until they are released THE VERY DAY that the first Corona Virus patient is flown into the US?
Why were all the Dems & WHO downplaying the seriousness of this virus in the month of January and early Feb?
Why were they discouraging the cessation of flights from China or the social distancing recommendations early on?
Were they using impeachment proceedings to make sure that the President and media were properly distracted from the virus?
Were they making sure that congress couldn't take action while the impeachment trial was taken up in the Senate?
The timing of this virus, along with the various actions of WHO, Dems and the media are VERY interesting when looked at holistically.
Look at what the media is doing today?
CNN, MSNBC, etc., will not admit to the efficacy of HCQ/Zpak/Zinc cocktail even though
there are at least 3 studies now that show between 92% and 100% cure rate!
WHY????
Why is the media rooting for a collapse of our society or for a failure to contain the virus?
It's baffling unless you look at it through the above lens.
Look at the various Governors who have made the prescribing of the above cocktail illegal by the doctors in their state!
Who has EVER heard of a ******* Governor telling a doctor what he can or can't prescribe?
5 states have refused Trumps "right to try" policy.
WHY?
Why did Cuomo stop the study that Dr Oz was performing in NYC using 1,000 patients, one that was seeing excellent results?
Why are the models that Drs Birx and Fauci so wrong, by a factor of 6 to 33?
What is the deal between Fauci and Bill Gates?
Why is Gates telling us we will need to have vaccination papers in order to travel?
Why isn't Fauci supportive of using HCQ when that is exactly what he recommended in 2007 with MERS?

In short, this whole sordid affair is looking like a complete set up and an attempt to collapse the US economy
and remove Trump from the presidency while completely taking the Biden corruption and the crimes of the Dems 
completely off the TV screens. People need to wake the heck up and start using some critical thinking skills. 

These people will stop at nothing, up to and including killing innocent Americans. "*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 10, 2020)

I'm quite sure, just like with jade helm, pizzagate, all the false flag operations and of course the impending "bombshell" (or did that already happen?), you will fill in all the blanks, answer all the questions and unveil the perpetrators! Eventually, someday, in the near future, sooner than later, before the cows come home . . .


----------



## nononono (Apr 10, 2020)

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 316078, member: 1707"

I'm quite sure,
just like with jade helm, *FEMA CAMPS...Hmmm How many are there right now.*
pizzagate, *You didn't listen to the Presidents News Conference TODAY did you....Did YOU !*
all the false flag operations *Quite a few very very questionable events ..Such as Vegas, Orlando..Etc.*.
and of course the impending "bombshell" *It's happening RIGHT NOW ....You are living within it !*
(or did that already happen?),* .................Open your eyes !*
you will fill in all the blanks,* I don't need to, you just need to open your eyes to the TRUTH !*
answer all the questions and unveil the perpetrators! *The " Questions " I posted are quite CLEAR !*
Eventually, someday, in the near future, sooner than later, before the cows come home . . .*You will have an epiphany..!*

/QUOTE

*I AM NOT A QUITTER....I FIGHT TO WIN !*

*APPARENTLY YOU SUCCUMB QUITE EASILY.....

How about YOU go down to the Beach and FIGHT FOR YOUR CONSTITUTIONAL RIGHT TO :

Exercise your Rights...They DO NOT HAVE ANY SUBSTANTIAL PROOF TO ENACT THE
DRACONIAN ORDERS THEY HAVE .....THE SHERIFFS DEPTS ARE ARMED PAWNS IN
THIS MANUFACTURED CRISIS...THEY KNOW IT AND ARE WAY OVER REACHING IN
THEIR AUTHORITY.....

Your City Officials are slowly squeezing YOUR rights right out from under you...

Can YOU tell me how " Surfing/Paddleboarding/Kayaking/Sailing is a threat
to other individuals in the open water...Please tell me how this Manufactured
" Bio-Weapon " RNA Strand Virus that has since been proven to degrade can
transmit in open sea water...please explain...especially when the individuals 
are alone in the ocean...

Read thru the questions I posted above and look at what just those two filthy
humans have done to AMERICANS RIGHTS.....If you cannot see what I and others
see, you need to really study RIGHTS & FREEDOMS....Seek The TRUTH !

ALL of the individuals who have participated in these Corrupt Criminal Coup
attempts need to pay the Price....!*

*ESPECIALLY THIS CURRENT ONE ....!






*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 10, 2020)

Sooooo? Still waiting . . .


----------



## nononono (Apr 10, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Sooooo? Still waiting . . .



*If you ate regular food you would not be waiting .....*

*Try this...*








*Of course you are full of " it " ....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 11, 2020)

nononono said:


> *If you ate regular food you would not be waiting .....
> 
> Try this...*
> 
> ...


Looked in the mirror lately? If not I can see why.


----------



## nononono (Apr 11, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Looked in the mirror lately? If not I can see why.


*Yep....and it's a reflection to be proud of .......SEEK THE TRUTH...CHINA TROLL.*


----------

